# My Unwavering Belief Obama Promotes Gun Violence, Hate, Systemic Child Abuse



## AveryJarhman

*MY UNWAVERING BELIEF OBAMA PROMOTES HATE VIOLENCE CHILD ABUSE *





Dear American and foreign born neighbors. Respectfully, I am curious to learn your opinion of my firm, unwavering belief that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle “Girl Power” Obama WILLFULLY promoted GUN VIOLENCE, racism, bigotry, hate, as well as FEAR of black or American citizens of African descent...

...when they invited to their children's and Nation's home American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in? (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)















I am referring to American urban-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter, Nasir "Nas" Jones and Kendrick Lamar, to name a 'few' Obama friends and WH guests composing, as well as promoting female demeaning American music art *HATEFULLY *informing our world that black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our population, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like "hoes" or *hores unworthy of basic human respect.

Fellow Americans and foreign born neighbors, do you believe President Barack Obama and his apparent star-struck "Girl Power" wife were acting in the best interests of our Nation, as well as our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends or co-workers of African descent, OR their apparent or admitted emotionally ill urban story-TRUTH-tellers friends...

...when America's First "cool" Presidential Couple actively promoted VIOLENT, FEMALE DEMEANING, HATEFUL music, as well as promoting the recording careers of their admitted or apparent emotionally ill urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends who compose HATEFUL, VIOLENCE RIDDLED American music artistry?

One final question. Do YOU believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...

...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...

...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?



___
I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.

"The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim

"We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur

Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.

Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.




In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.


Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN*, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...*yet NO ONE listened!*

"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans

Peace.
___
"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri

___
"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha  

___
"How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law

How black Women sabotage their sons

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

*"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*




___
*American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## S.J.

Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.


----------



## AveryJarhman

S.J. said:


> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.






Peace.


----------



## OldLady

There is another way to look at this.  Popular music has been reflecting the culture, good and bad, for a long time.  Should it be banned for speaking about the bad?  I don't know.  I remember when Boston radio stations banned the Beatles.  And Louie Louie.  It didn't set back the teenagers much, but it made the adults feel better, I guess.


----------



## TheOldSchool

AveryJarhman said:


> *MY UNWAVERING BELIEF OBAMA PROMOTES HATE VIOLENCE CHILD ABUSE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear American and foreign born neighbors. Respectfully, I am curious to learn your opinion of my firm, unwavering belief that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle “Girl Power” Obama WILLFULLY promoted GUN VIOLENCE, racism, bigotry, hate, as well as FEAR of black or American citizens of African descent...
> 
> ...when they invited to their children's and Nation's home American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in? (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to American urban-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter, Nasir "Nas" Jones and Kendrick Lamar, to name a 'few' Obama friends and WH guests composing, as well as promoting female demeaning American music art *HATEFULLY *informing our world that black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our population, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like "hoes" or *hores unworthy of basic human respect.
> 
> Fellow Americans and foreign born neighbors, do you believe President Barack Obama and his apparent star-struck "Girl Power" wife were acting in the best interests of our Nation, as well as our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends or co-workers of African descent, OR their apparent or admitted emotionally ill urban story-TRUTH-tellers friends...
> 
> ...when America's First "cool" Presidential Couple actively promoted VIOLENT, FEMALE DEMEANING, HATEFUL music, as well as promoting the recording careers of their admitted or apparent emotionally ill urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends who compose HATEFUL, VIOLENCE RIDDLED American music artistry?
> 
> One final question. Do YOU believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...
> 
> ...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...
> 
> ...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.
> 
> "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim
> 
> "We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur
> 
> Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
> 
> Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.
> 
> 
> Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN*, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...*yet NO ONE listened!*
> 
> "How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.
> 
> 
> Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans
> 
> Peace.
> ___
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> ___
> "BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law
> 
> How black Women sabotage their sons
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law
> 
> How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth
> 
> If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
> 
> *"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> *American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations
> 
> Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N
> 
> *"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## Esmeralda

AveryJarhman said:


> *MY UNWAVERING BELIEF OBAMA PROMOTES HATE VIOLENCE CHILD ABUSE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear American and foreign born neighbors. Respectfully, I am curious to learn your opinion of my firm, unwavering belief that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle “Girl Power” Obama WILLFULLY promoted GUN VIOLENCE, racism, bigotry, hate, as well as FEAR of black or American citizens of African descent...
> 
> ...when they invited to their children's and Nation's home American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in? (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to American urban-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter, Nasir "Nas" Jones and Kendrick Lamar, to name a 'few' Obama friends and WH guests composing, as well as promoting female demeaning American music art *HATEFULLY *informing our world that black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our population, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like "hoes" or *hores unworthy of basic human respect.
> 
> Fellow Americans and foreign born neighbors, do you believe President Barack Obama and his apparent star-struck "Girl Power" wife were acting in the best interests of our Nation, as well as our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends or co-workers of African descent, OR their apparent or admitted emotionally ill urban story-TRUTH-tellers friends...
> 
> ...when America's First "cool" Presidential Couple actively promoted VIOLENT, FEMALE DEMEANING, HATEFUL music, as well as promoting the recording careers of their admitted or apparent emotionally ill urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends who compose HATEFUL, VIOLENCE RIDDLED American music artistry?
> 
> One final question. Do YOU believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...
> 
> ...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...
> 
> ...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.
> 
> "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim
> 
> "We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur
> 
> Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
> 
> Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.
> 
> 
> Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN*, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...*yet NO ONE listened!*
> 
> "How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.
> 
> 
> Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans
> 
> Peace.
> ___
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> ___
> "BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law
> 
> How black Women sabotage their sons
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law
> 
> How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth
> 
> If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
> 
> *"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> *American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations
> 
> Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N
> 
> *"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## TNHarley

Obama was the TMZ POTUS
He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters


----------



## AveryJarhman

OldLady said:


> There is another way to look at this.  Popular music has been reflecting the culture, good and bad, for a long time.  Should it be banned for speaking about the bad?  I don't know.  I remember when Boston radio stations banned the Beatles.  And Louie Louie.  It didn't set back the teenagers much, but it made the adults feel better, I guess.








Hello, Old Lady. Respectfully, I am going to ask you to don your 'critical thinking hat' and consider WHY in the 1980s and beyond, UN-like black or American songwriters, musicians and singers of African descent from previous generations who were showing off their talent, skills, peacefulness and generosity by sharing with our world classic, beautifully composed American music art all American can and should be proud of, as well as performing and promoting music art praising, adoring, honoring, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting the MATERNAL HALF of America's population...  

..YET, in the 80s and beyond, large numbers of American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including President and Mrs. Obama friends or WH guests, BEGAN composing violence riddled, female HATING American music art angrily informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb...

...that black or American girls and women of African descent are to be viewed as less than human *itches, and treated like *hores, 'hoes' or 't.h.o.t.s.' undeserving of being offered basic human respect?

Peace.


----------



## TheOldSchool

TNHarley said:


> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters


^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS


----------



## TNHarley

TheOldSchool said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
Click to expand...

Trump is the cartoon character POTUS
Obama is the TMZ POTUS
Are you happy now, bedwetter?
Nice de-rail though


----------



## jillian

S.J. said:


> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.



says someone who is ok with Russians hacking our power grid


----------



## TheOldSchool

TNHarley said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cartoon character POTUS
> Obama is the TMZ POTUS
> Are you happy now, bedwetter?
> Nice de-rail though
Click to expand...

Whoa there, panties in a bunch over a Trump joke?


----------



## TNHarley

TheOldSchool said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is the cartoon character POTUS
> Obama is the TMZ POTUS
> Are you happy now, bedwetter?
> Nice de-rail though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa there, panties in a bunch over a Trump joke?
Click to expand...

yes, you obviously upset me. Now please stop invading my safe space.


----------



## S.J.

jillian said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says someone who is ok with Russians hacking our power grid
Click to expand...

Keep trying, Jillian.  You'll get a clever one out eventually.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## OldLady

TheOldSchool said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
Click to expand...

What's TMZ?


----------



## TheOldSchool

OldLady said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's TMZ?
Click to expand...

 Celebrity gossip news


----------



## TNHarley

OldLady said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's TMZ?
Click to expand...

celebrity gossip and news


----------



## mdk

OldLady said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's TMZ?
Click to expand...


I love that you don’t know what TMZ is. You’re a better person for not knowing either.


----------



## Syriusly

AveryJarhman said:


> *MY UNWAVERING BELIEF OBAMA PROMOTES HATE VIOLENCE CHILD ABUSE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear American and foreign born neighbors. Respectfully, I am curious to learn your opinion of my firm, unwavering belief that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle “Girl Power” Obama WILLFULLY promoted GUN VIOLENCE, racism, bigotry, hate, as well as FEAR of black or American citizens of African descent...
> 
> ...when they invited to their children's and Nation's home American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in? (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to American urban-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter, Nasir "Nas" Jones and Kendrick Lamar, to name a 'few' Obama friends and WH guests composing, as well as promoting female demeaning American music art *HATEFULLY *informing our world that black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our population, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like "hoes" or *hores unworthy of basic human respect.
> 
> Fellow Americans and foreign born neighbors, do you believe President Barack Obama and his apparent star-struck "Girl Power" wife were acting in the best interests of our Nation, as well as our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends or co-workers of African descent, OR their apparent or admitted emotionally ill urban story-TRUTH-tellers friends...
> 
> ...when America's First "cool" Presidential Couple actively promoted VIOLENT, FEMALE DEMEANING, HATEFUL music, as well as promoting the recording careers of their admitted or apparent emotionally ill urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends who compose HATEFUL, VIOLENCE RIDDLED American music artistry?
> 
> One final question. Do YOU believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...
> 
> ...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...
> 
> ...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.
> 
> "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim
> 
> "We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur
> 
> Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
> 
> Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.
> 
> 
> Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN*, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...*yet NO ONE listened!*
> 
> "How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.
> 
> 
> Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans
> 
> Peace.
> ___
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> ___
> "BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law
> 
> How black Women sabotage their sons
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law
> 
> How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth
> 
> If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
> 
> *"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> *American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations
> 
> Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N
> 
> *"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## Esmeralda

AveryJarhman said:


> Esmeralda said:
Click to expand...

The sad fact about you is that you don't realize this is propaganda.


----------



## Esmeralda

mdk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's TMZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that you don’t know what TMZ is. You’re a better person for not knowing either.
Click to expand...

I didn't know either....


----------



## TNHarley

GO ahead and tell the black OP that he is racist for speaking bad against obama, leftists. 
GO ahead. Ill wait.


----------



## miketx

mdk said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's TMZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that you don’t know what TMZ is. You’re a better person for not knowing either.
Click to expand...

How do you know they don't know? You don't.


----------



## mdk

miketx said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was the TMZ POTUS
> He didnt care about what they promoted just that it would make him look "cool" to the tide pod eaters
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Donald Trump is President, and this guy says somebody else is the TMZ POTUS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What's TMZ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love that you don’t know what TMZ is. You’re a better person for not knowing either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How do you know they don't know? You don't.
Click to expand...


I don’t know why she would lie about something so silly, but you’re right, I don’t know for sure. This going to eat me up all night.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Esmeralda said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact about you is that you don't realize this is propaganda.
Click to expand...


Hello, Esmaralda. I do not appreciate being characterized as a liar, especially when sharing easily verifiable FACTS and American presidential history.

Esmaralda, is this propaganda, or is it AveryJarhman *educating* you?

*Oprah Winfrey FINALLY Addresses America's PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS*

May I share medical knowledge about America's expanding "Public Health Crisis" Oprah Winfrey states she recently became aware of?

On Sunday, March 11, 2018, during a 60 Minutes segment titled "Treating Trauma", Belinda Pittman-McGee, a Domestic Abuse victim-survivor, EDUCATES Oprah Winfrey, a 'Childhood Trauma' aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs) victim-survivor, about our Nation's PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS, a potentially life scarring medical disease and condition known as, 'Childhood Trauma' aka 'Adverse Childhood Experiences' (#ACEs).

In my opinion, this brief exchange with world renown Childhood Development researcher Dr. Bruce Perry, M.D., Ph.D, is the most 'important highlight' of the full 14 minute segment.

Oprah reports on childhood trauma's long-term effects

The second mind blowing highlight is when Oprah asks Mrs. Pittman-McGee if she believes the cycle of poverty, joblessness, homelessness and incarceration can be solved without first addressing the issue of Childhood Trauma...and Mrs. Pittman-McGee immediately replies, "No."

Watch 60 Minutes: Treating childhood trauma - Full show on CBS All Access

Perhaps training, conditioning, educating our Nation's most precious assets to believe it is okay to 'snitch' by reporting to their school officials "Suspected Cases of Child Abuse, Emotional Neglect and Maltreatment", will help reduce the number of abused, emotionally  neglected and maltreated children maturing into depressed, angry, frustrated, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teens and adults (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful as well as less fortunate neighbors?
____
In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of 'The Center for Youth Wellness' joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.


Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...yet NO ONE listened!

"How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.


Peace.
____
American *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations

Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N

*"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**


----------



## OnePercenter

S.J. said:


> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.



Like higher pay for working Americans.


----------



## S.J.

Esmeralda said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *The sad fact about you is that you don't realize this is propaganda.*
Click to expand...

But your sigpic isn't?  lol


----------



## S.J.

OnePercenter said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like higher pay for working Americans.
Click to expand...

Except blacks, who couldn't find jobs until Trump became President.


----------



## S.J.

jillian said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says someone who is ok with Russians hacking our power grid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep trying, Jillian.  You'll get a clever one out eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> riiiiiiiiight, little troll boy. whatever makes you able to look at yourself.
Click to expand...

You got a long way to go, honey.


----------



## OnePercenter

S.J. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like higher pay for working Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except blacks, who couldn't find jobs until Trump became President.
Click to expand...


Unemployment for blacks was 12.7% when Obama took office, 7.8% when he left. 

The issue is PAY. The American worker is grossly underpaid.


----------



## S.J.

OnePercenter said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like higher pay for working Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except blacks, who couldn't find jobs until Trump became President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unemployment for blacks was 12.7% when Obama took office, 7.8% when he left.
> 
> The issue is PAY. The American worker is grossly underpaid.
Click to expand...

I see you're a one issue poster.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Moonglow said:


> A Spamulicious thread, hmmm, looks like every thread posted by this fellow..Carry on..



Moonglow, with genuine sincerity, I am curious to learn if *YOU*, my peaceful, reasonably responsible, well adjusted, caring American or foreign born neighbor, believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...

...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...

...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?






Quick question? Have you ever wondered WHY in the 1980s and beyond, UN-like black or American songwriters, musicians and singers of African descent from previous generations who were showing off their talent, skills, peacefulness and generosity by sharing with our world classic, beautifully composed American music art all American can and should be proud of, as well as performing and promoting music art praising, adoring, honoring, wooing, lamenting, loving and respecting the MATERNAL HALF of America's population...  

..YET, in the 80s and beyond, large numbers of American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including President and Mrs. Obama friends or WH guests, BEGAN composing violence riddled, female HATING American music art angrily informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb...

...that black or American girls and women of African descent are to be viewed as less than human *itches, and treated like *hores, 'hoes' or 't.h.o.t.s.' undeserving of being offered basic human respect?

I look forward to reading your thoughts, concerns or opinions about this writing, if you have any.

Peace.


----------



## flacaltenn

AveryJarhman said:


> *MY UNWAVERING BELIEF OBAMA PROMOTES HATE VIOLENCE CHILD ABUSE *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear American and foreign born neighbors. Respectfully, I am curious to learn your opinion of my firm, unwavering belief that Mr. Barack “My Brother’s Keeper” Obama and Mrs. Michelle “Girl Power” Obama WILLFULLY promoted GUN VIOLENCE, racism, bigotry, hate, as well as FEAR of black or American citizens of African descent...
> 
> ...when they invited to their children's and Nation's home American urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing, performing and promoting American music art vividly describing the VIOLENT, SUIC*DAL, HOMIC*DAL 'people and community harming behaviors' they actively participated in, or witnessed other emotionally ill American citizens engaging in? (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic*de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am referring to American urban-TRUTH-tellers and 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn "Jay Z" Carter, Nasir "Nas" Jones and Kendrick Lamar, to name a 'few' Obama friends and WH guests composing, as well as promoting female demeaning American music art *HATEFULLY *informing our world that black or African American girls and women, aka the MATERNAL HALF of our population, should be viewed as less than human *itches and treated like "hoes" or *hores unworthy of basic human respect.
> 
> Fellow Americans and foreign born neighbors, do you believe President Barack Obama and his apparent star-struck "Girl Power" wife were acting in the best interests of our Nation, as well as our peaceful, responsible black or American neighbors, friends or co-workers of African descent, OR their apparent or admitted emotionally ill urban story-TRUTH-tellers friends...
> 
> ...when America's First "cool" Presidential Couple actively promoted VIOLENT, FEMALE DEMEANING, HATEFUL music, as well as promoting the recording careers of their admitted or apparent emotionally ill urban-TRUTH-teller WH guests and friends who compose HATEFUL, VIOLENCE RIDDLED American music artistry?
> 
> One final question. Do YOU believe President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama were acting in the best interests of, or promoting a positive HEALTHY image of our black or American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent...
> 
> ...when they CHOSE to invite to their children's and Nation's home, more than a dozen apparent or admitted emotionally ill American music recording artists and urban story-TRUTH-tellers composing and promoting American music art portraying black or African American citizens, in particular teen boys and adult men...
> 
> ...as depressed, angry, frustrated, violent, female hating, sometimes suic!dal, homic!dal thinking teen and adult citizens (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) largely lacking compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful, as well as less fortunate neighbors?
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> I write about and share evidence of America’s MUCH IGNORED, oppressive, potentially life scarring black or African American *MATERNAL CHILD CARE* #T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E NATIONAL PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS that I, as well as a growing number of my reasonably responsible, caring, concerned American and foreign born neighbors believe is impeding our black or American friends, neighbors and co-workers of African descent from experiencing the equality and respect all peaceful, reasonably responsible Americans are entitled to enjoy.
> 
> "The Hate U Give Little Infants Fvvks **EVERYONE"** ~Tupac Shakur - 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) Victim
> 
> "We need more people who care; you know what I'm saying? We need more women, mothers, fathers, we need more of that..." ~Tupac Shakur
> 
> Unfortunately, before he developed the confidence to properly promote his #THUGLIFE Child Abuse **AWARENESS** concept, Tupac was brutally murdered by OTHER emotionally or mentally ill victims (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*) of America's Culture of African American Child Abuse, Neglect and Emotional Maltreatment evolving from America's multi-generational, ignorant, once legal Culture of Racism.
> 
> Much like Tupac I’m sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep our young minds feeling *SAFE*, protected, cared for and loved right from our start.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In her own way, Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D., pediatrician and CEO of the Center for Youth Wellness joins the late American urban story-TRUTH-teller Tupac Shakur in PASSIONATELY speaking about the relationship between Adverse Childhood Experiences (#ACEs), aka *Childhood Trauma*, and later-life health and well being.
> 
> 
> Sadly, Tupac LOUDLY and consistently revealed to his fans and admirers, *THROUGH NO FAULT OF HIS OWN*, he was a 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim who matured into an admitted depressed, suic!dal thinking teen and adult speaking about harming his peaceful neighbors to acquire cash needed to feed his neglected, hungry, "hurting" belly...*yet NO ONE listened!*
> 
> "How 'Childhood Trauma' affects health across a lifetime" - Pediatrician Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D.
> 
> 
> Dr. Nadine Burke Harris, M.D. - Tupac Shakur - Passionate Americans
> 
> Peace.
> ___
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> ___
> "BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha
> 
> ___
> "How black Women sabotage their sons" - Polaris Law
> 
> How black Women sabotage their sons
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law
> 
> How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost K!lled Me
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth
> 
> If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
> 
> *"'Pro-Black American' Logic Succinctly Explained By Social Commentator Mr. David Carroll"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ___
> *American *(Children's)* Lives Matter;* Take Pride In Parenting; End Our National Health Crisis; Child Abuse and Neglect; End Community Violence/Fear, Police Anxiety & Educator's Frustrations
> 
> Tagged: #Parenting, #ACEs, #ChildAbuse, #MedicalDisease, #ChildhoodTrauma, #ChildMaltreatment, #MentalHealth, #FatherlessBoys, #FatherlessGirls, #FatherlessTeens, #FatherlessAdults, #Sadness, #Resentment, *#T_H_U_G_L_I_F_E >>>REMEDY>>> #A_F_R_E_C_A_N
> 
> *"America’s Firm Resolve to End Childhood Abuse and Neglect”**





So ----- how do FIX any of this when most people are afraid to challenge it for being called racist (if you're white) or "not black enough" (if you're black)???  It was very poor judgment to honor this at the White House. Don't THINK it was intentional. Maybe the 1/2 white President was just trying to testifying to his genuineness as a member of the group in the best way he knows how.


----------



## del

lol


----------



## jon_berzerk

S.J. said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> says someone who is ok with Russians hacking our power grid
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep trying, Jillian.  You'll get a clever one out eventually.
Click to expand...



think so 

really 

--LOL


----------



## flacaltenn

Esmeralda said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact about you is that you don't realize this is propaganda.
Click to expand...


Why do you say it's propaganda? You want to shelter women from abuse and out the misogynists?  Or only misogynists that are not in one of your protected classes? You don't think there's a pile of Black American women SUFFERING from the popular thug culture?  There are. I guarantee it. And it does more to destroy to destroy Black lives than you think...


----------



## Esmeralda

flacaltenn said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact about you is that you don't realize this is propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say it's propaganda? You want to shelter women from abuse and out the misogynists?  Or only misogynists that are not in one of your protected classes? You don't think there's a pile of Black American women SUFFERING from the popular thug culture?  There are. I guarantee it. And it does more to destroy to destroy Black lives than you think...
Click to expand...

Propaganda: information, especially of a *biased or misleading nature*, used *to promote a political cause or point of view*.

What you are doing is taking literally a propaganda poster which takes facts and puts them in a biased and misleading context in order to promote a political point of view against Mr. and Mrs. Obama.  It's childish and foolish that anyone would believe such nonsense.


----------



## AveryJarhman

flacaltenn said:


> [It was very poor judgment to honor this at the White House. Don't THINK it was intentional.



Hello, flacalten, I believe Barack does care about black Americans.

However, sadly, imo, he is pussified, allowing America's illogical thinking, hateful, slow-to-evolve "Pro-Black Community", as well as his illogical thinking, star-struck *"GIRL POWER"* wife to walk all over him.






 During his terms in office Barack *has spoken out* about our Nation's expanding population of FATHERLESS children, teens and adults that many educated, caring, responsible Americans believe is harming our Nation's young.

However, often he is harshly criticized by hateful, illogical thinking, "Pro-Black Americans" desperate to IGNORE WHY for more than 30 years, significant numbers of American music recording artists compose VIOLENT, HATEFUL music art demeaning and denigrating black or African American girls and women as less than human bitches and 'hoes'.

Here is ONE example of a "Pro Black or Conscious Black Community" minded American HARSHLY criticizing Barack Obama for not towing the Pro-Black "We are Victims" mentality.

In a May 20, 2013 Atlantic article titled, "How the Obama Administration Talks to Black America", for-profit author and social commentator Mr. Ta-Nehisi Coates criticizes President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" Obama, as well as puts the president on notice that being truthful about the current #Fatherless condition plaguing the black or African American community could soil his legacy as America's first "cool" president.

How the Obama Administration Talks to Black America

In this writing I share my opinions about illogical and hypocritical "Pro-Black" minded American Ta-Nehisi's Coates' willful ignorance.

Ta-Nehisi Coates American Author and Journalist

Sadly, in my opinion "Pro-Black" thinking Michelle "GIRL POWER" Obama, wishing to be known as America's "Cool First Lady", does not give a flying hoot about our struggling black or American neighbors of African descent in that she PROMOTES the careers of Pro-Black thinking Americans composing HATEFUL music art denigrating black or African girls and women as less than human creatures and hoes. 






The image I attached to this writing, imo, provides a perfect example of Michelle Obama exposing her IGNORANCE and HATE to all her reasonably well adjusted American neighbors.

Sadly, our HATEFUL, illogical thinking "Pro-Black" minded American neighbors view Michelle Obama as a "Queen" who can do no wrong.

ALSO, if you look at the OBAMA WH guests list, aside from black American entertainers, who are the successful, accomplished black or Americans of African descent the OBAMAS invited to their children's and Nation's home?

Did the Obama invite to their home Attorney Larry Elder, Dr. Thomas Sowell, Ph.D, Dr. Ben Carson, M.D., Colonel Allen West, Senator Tim Scott or Dr. Walter Williams, Ph.D, in my opinion, all excellent role models for young American kids!?

Thanks for taking the time to reply, flacaltenn.

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Esmeralda said:


> What you are doing is taking literally a propaganda poster which takes facts and puts them in a biased and misleading context in order to promote a political point of view against Mr. and Mrs. Obama.  It's childish and foolish that anyone would believe such nonsense.



Hello, Esmeralda. unlike you or most ppl reading this thread, I spent twelve years of my life witnessing SELFISH, immature, apathetic black American girls and women experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness preventing them from embracing a mom's natural maternal urge to protect hers, as well as any child from experiencing emotional harm...

...as well as failing to recognize that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)* as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors.

I spent twelve years of my life, on a daily basis. speaking with, interviewing or interrogating fellow American citizens, many, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, were physically or emotionally harmed (or worse) by a significant population of mostly "living wild" black or American teen boys and men of African descent who were raised and nurtured by the girls and women OBAMA urban-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests HATEFULLY denigrate as less then human bitches and hoes.

Esmerald, let me help EDUCATE you about the real world where, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* large numbers of black or American children and teens are being deprived from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood all American have a right, as well as ABSOLUTE NEED to experience during a critical period of human development.

Apparently, UNLIKE YOU Esmeralda, I actually listen to our fellow citizen's sharing their thoughts, concerns, opinions and FEARS:

"Black women are destroying themselves and black men"


"Dr Oya Maat Tommy Sotomayor CHILD ABUSE"


"#FATHERLESS American Men Discuss SYSTEMIC Black Child Abuse"


"I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri


"BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha 


"Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha

Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community

"Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!" ~Chyna Fox

NSFW video filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.

The UGLY truth about Chicago. They're going to flag this video so watch while you can!

How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law

"How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Polaris Law

"How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth

If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.

Esmeralda, if listening to these folks does not help clear up some of your ignorance, let me know, I have listened to and collected many hours of apparent caring, reasonably responsible American citizens sharing on video, their PAIN and FEARS, as wll as anger and disappoint with large numbers of girls and women who OBAMA friends and WH guests HATEFULLY degrade as less them human bitches and hoes.

As for me being politically motivated, I challenge you to find any politics in my writings.

Esmeralda, if you decide to reply, plz share your theory why for MORE THAN 30 YEARS, large numbers of black American music makers have been composing music HATING black or African American girls and women?

Respectfully, if you do not offer a cogent theory, I will no longer waste my time on you or try to help EDUCATE you.

One last point, Esmerelda. have you ever considered how VIOLENCE riddled, HATEFUL music affects young Americans?

When, Why Did American Moms Become Less Than Human Creatures?

Peace.


----------



## Esmeralda

AveryJarhman said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you are doing is taking literally a propaganda poster which takes facts and puts them in a biased and misleading context in order to promote a political point of view against Mr. and Mrs. Obama.  It's childish and foolish that anyone would believe such nonsense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Esmeralda. unlike you or most ppl reading this thread, I spent twelve years of my life witnessing SELFISH, immature, apathetic black American girls and women experiencing some type of emotional or mental illness preventing them from embracing a mom's natural maternal urge to protect hers, as well as any child from experiencing emotional harm...
> 
> ...as well as failing to recognize that placing *ABOVE ALL ELSE* the emotional well being of our Nation's most precious and cherished assets, will most likely result with a fairly or wonderfully happy child maturing into a reasonably responsible teen and adult citizen caring about their own well being, *(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)* as well as embracing compassion, empathy and respect for their peaceful and less fortunate neighbors.
> 
> I spent twelve years of my life, on a daily basis. speaking with, interviewing or interrogating fellow American citizens, many, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN*, were physically or emotionally harmed (or worse) by a significant population of mostly "living wild" black or American teen boys and men of African descent who were raised and nurtured by the girls and women OBAMA urban-TRUTH-teller friends and WH guests HATEFULLY denigrate as less then human bitches and hoes.
> 
> Esmerald, let me help EDUCATE you about the real world where, *THRU NO FAULT OF THEIR OWN,* large numbers of black or American children and teens are being deprived from experiencing a SAFE, fairly or wonderfully happy American kid childhood all American have a right, as well as ABSOLUTE NEED to experience during a critical period of human development.
> 
> Apparently, UNLIKE YOU Esmeralda, I actually listen to our fellow citizen's sharing their thoughts, concerns, opinions and FEARS:
> 
> "Black women are destroying themselves and black men"
> 
> 
> "Dr Oya Maat Tommy Sotomayor CHILD ABUSE"
> 
> 
> "#FATHERLESS American Men Discuss SYSTEMIC Black Child Abuse"
> 
> 
> "I agree that SINGLE MOTHERS are DESTROYING their sons." ~Neko Cheri
> 
> 
> "BLACK MOTHERS CORRUPTING THEIR DAUGHTER'S" ~LadyMocha
> 
> 
> "Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community" ~LadyMocha
> 
> Young Mothers Are Poisoning the black community
> 
> "Emotional Woman Wants Her 'TRIFLING SAVAGE' Black Sisters Destroyed!" ~Chyna Fox
> 
> NSFW video filled with genuine human emotion and PAIN.
> 
> The UGLY truth about Chicago. They're going to flag this video so watch while you can!
> 
> How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" ~Polaris Law
> 
> "How black Women sabotage their sons," ~Polaris Law
> 
> "How Black Community's Ignorance of Mental Illness Almost Killed Me" • r/mentalhealth
> 
> If you watch both Polaris Law video broadcasts and do not want to offer him a hug or hand shake, accompanied by kind words praising, as well as thanking Polaris for showing his strength and imparting his hard earned wisdom, you may need to take a long look in the mirror.
> 
> Esmeralda, if listening to these folks does not help clear up some of your ignorance, let me know, I have listened to and collected many hours of apparent caring, reasonably responsible American citizens sharing on video, their PAIN and FEARS, as wll as anger and disappoint with large numbers of girls and women who OBAMA friends and WH guests HATEFULLY degrade as less them human bitches and hoes.
> 
> As for me being politically motivated, I challenge you to find any politics in my writings.
> 
> Esmeralda, if you decide to reply, plz share your theory why for MORE THAN 30 YEARS, large numbers of black American music makers have been composing music HATING black or African American girls and women?
> 
> Respectfully, if you do not offer a cogent theory, I will no longer waste my time on you or try to help EDUCATE you.
> 
> One last point, Esmerelda. have you ever considered how VIOLENCE riddled, HATEFUL music affects young Americans?
> 
> When, Why Did American Moms Become Less Than Human Creatures?
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...

I think you have serious mental issues.


----------



## flacaltenn

Esmeralda said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The sad fact about you is that you don't realize this is propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you say it's propaganda? You want to shelter women from abuse and out the misogynists?  Or only misogynists that are not in one of your protected classes? You don't think there's a pile of Black American women SUFFERING from the popular thug culture?  There are. I guarantee it. And it does more to destroy to destroy Black lives than you think...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Propaganda: information, especially of a *biased or misleading nature*, used *to promote a political cause or point of view*.
> 
> What you are doing is taking literally a propaganda poster which takes facts and puts them in a biased and misleading context in order to promote a political point of view against Mr. and Mrs. Obama.  It's childish and foolish that anyone would believe such nonsense.
Click to expand...


You must be a fan of misogyny and woman-hating to think that expressing a revulsion to popular culture depictions of women as chattle is propaganda.  Why would a President of the USA CONDONE and WELCOME 'their art" to the White House just to impress and  entertain his daughters??

You gonna discuss and answer the questions here -- or just -----         --- heckle??


----------



## flacaltenn

AveryJarhman said:


> However, sadly, imo, he is pussified, allowing America's illogical thinking, hateful, slow-to-evolve "Pro-Black Community", as well as his illogical thinking, star-struck *"GIRL POWER"* wife to walk all over him.



Seems like he was just proving his "blackness" to the detriment of his daughters and women in general. There's a LOT of "group think" to overcome. Especially in the black community.  With your interests -- I'm sure you've experienced the push back.

But in GENERAL --- you're very right. And you're on the High Side of this moral issue.  The only way they will attack you is by criticizing you for targeting Barack and Michelle. There's plenty of other "guilty parties" that actively praise and support this mess. 

We're supposed to be in love with "art" and artists. We should tolerate their right to perform. But that doesn't mean we condone that performance. And we darn sure should idolize leaders and politicians that condone their "art"..


----------



## OnePercenter

S.J. said:


> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like higher pay for working Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except blacks, who couldn't find jobs until Trump became President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unemployment for blacks was 12.7% when Obama took office, 7.8% when he left.
> 
> The issue is PAY. The American worker is grossly underpaid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're a one issue poster.
Click to expand...


Being underpaid IS the number one issue affecting the vast majority of middle class and the economy.


----------



## S.J.

OnePercenter said:


> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OnePercenter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> S.J. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama promotes everything that's harmful to this country, always has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like higher pay for working Americans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Except blacks, who couldn't find jobs until Trump became President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unemployment for blacks was 12.7% when Obama took office, 7.8% when he left.
> 
> The issue is PAY. The American worker is grossly underpaid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see you're a one issue poster.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Being underpaid IS the number one issue affecting the vast majority of middle class and the economy.
Click to expand...

No it isn't.  Some people may be underpaid but aren't worth minimum wage.


----------



## Darkwind

Why is this in the writing forum?


----------



## flacaltenn

Darkwind said:


> Why is this in the writing forum?



Because it's member contributed reporting and analysis??  Could be.. 

Personally, I wish we had more people putting this level of effort in on these boards. Plenty of things that can be discussed about questionable pop art and culture that impacts various communities.


----------



## Darkwind

flacaltenn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this in the writing forum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it's member contributed reporting and analysis??  Could be..
> 
> Personally, I wish we had more people putting this level of effort in on these boards. Plenty of things that can be discussed about questionable pop art and culture that impacts various communities.
Click to expand...

Clearly, My understanding of a writing forum differs from others.


----------



## Darkwind

Oh, and I would love to contribute, but writing is hard enough without a lot of the ridicule that happens.  I usually come here to enjoy the writing, free of politics would be My preference.


----------



## flacaltenn

Darkwind said:


> Oh, and I would love to contribute, but writing is hard enough without a lot of the ridicule that happens.  I usually come here to enjoy the writing, free of politics would be My preference.



Seems to me that social commentary and tales from affected members of a community are pretty valuable. Isn't that what NPR thrives on?  And they think they are artsy and avant garde..


----------



## flacaltenn

Darkwind said:


> Oh, and I would love to contribute, but writing is hard enough without a lot of the ridicule that happens.  I usually come here to enjoy the writing, free of politics would be My preference.



Be brave.   It's a tough audience. But they're also not paying a cover charge..


----------



## Synthaholic

AveryJarhman said:


> MY UNWAVERING BELIEF OBAMA PROMOTES HATE VIOLENCE CHILD ABUSE


*My Unwavering Belief that you are a moron.*


----------



## Synthaholic

AveryJarhman said:


> OBAMA



Obama? He’s the greatest president in the past 50 years, since Lyndon Johnson.


----------



## AveryJarhman

flacaltenn said:


> Seems like he was just proving his "blackness" to the detriment of his daughters and women in general. There's a LOT of "group think" to overcome. Especially in the black community.  With your interests -- I'm sure you've experienced the push back.



Hello, flacaltenn. Sorry, I meant to reply to your comments earlier though I became distracted and forgot.

Yes, I do receive some 'push back', though 100% of my apparent ignorance or HATE embracing critics are quickly silenced when I ask the following TWO questions:

"Do YOU have a theory explaining why for more than thirty years significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including at least THIRTEEN (13) American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and recording artists President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama invited to their children's and Nation's home...

...compose VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (TH0T = "That H0E Over There")."






My second silence inducing question:

"*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS* who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are causing community FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?

(*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)"









flacaltenn said:


> We're supposed to be in love with "art" and artists. We should tolerate their right to perform. But that doesn't mean we condone that performance. And we darn sure should idolize leaders and politicians that condone their "art"..



Frankly flacaltenn, my concerns are focused on the VIOLENT, SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL people and community harming behaviors that large numbers of apparent depressed, frustrated, angry black or American music recording artists of African descent vividly describe in their music.

People and community harming, anti-social behaviors I personally witnessed, or was informed about by *traumatized crime victims* during the TWELVE years I provided uniform and investigative police services to young 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Carter's and the late Biggie Smalls' Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.






flacaltenn, your sensible, unbiased support is greatly appreciated. 

Peace.


----------



## AveryJarhman

Synthaholic said:


> AveryJarhman said:
> 
> 
> 
> OBAMA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama? He’s the greatest president in the past 50 years, since Lyndon Johnson.
Click to expand...



Hello, Synthaholic. I have a question for you...






Peace.


----------



## flacaltenn

AveryJarhman said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like he was just proving his "blackness" to the detriment of his daughters and women in general. There's a LOT of "group think" to overcome. Especially in the black community.  With your interests -- I'm sure you've experienced the push back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, flacaltenn. Sorry, I meant to reply to your comments earlier though I became distracted and forgot.
> 
> Yes, I do receive some 'push back', though 100% of my apparent ignorance or HATE embracing critics are quickly silenced when I ask the following TWO questions:
> 
> "Do YOU have a theory explaining why for more than thirty years significant numbers of American urban story-TRUTH-tellers, including at least THIRTEEN (13) American urban story-TRUTH-tellers and recording artists President Barack "My Brother's Keeper" and Mrs. Michelle "Girl Power" Obama invited to their children's and Nation's home...
> 
> ...compose VIOLENCE riddled, female demeaning American music art HATEFULLY informing people residing all around our beautiful tiny blue orb, that black or American girls, women and MOTHERS of African descent should be viewed as less than human *itches, *hores, 'hoes' or "THOTS" unworthy of being treated with basic human respect. (TH0T = "That H0E Over There")."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My second silence inducing question:
> 
> "*IN ALL SERIOUSNESS* who is raising, nurturing and socializing perfectly healthy American newborns, maturing into apparent emotionally ill, VIOLENT, SUIC!DAL, HOMIC!DAL teen and adult "gang-bangers and thugs" the late social activist Ms. Sandra Bland correctly asserts are causing community FEAR, TERRORIZING, gunning down, killing American Babies and Elders, as well as impugning the image of our peaceful, responsible black or  American friends, neighbors, co-workers or family relatives of African descent?
> 
> (*May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suic!de by Black Children Surprises Researchers - The New York Times*)"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We're supposed to be in love with "art" and artists. We should tolerate their right to perform. But that doesn't mean we condone that performance. And we darn sure should idolize leaders and politicians that condone their "art"..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly flacaltenn, my concerns are focused on the VIOLENT, SUICIDAL, HOMICIDAL people and community harming behaviors that large numbers of apparent depressed, frustrated, angry black or American music recording artists of African descent vividly describe in their music.
> 
> People and community harming, anti-social behaviors I personally witnessed, or was informed about by *traumatized crime victims* during the TWELVE years I provided uniform and investigative police services to young 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victims Shawn Carter's and the late Biggie Smalls' Brooklyn, NY neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flacaltenn, your sensible, unbiased support is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Peace.
Click to expand...


I remember at one time, this abusive art was blamed on corporations and music empires that marketed it. At that point -- right-thinking liberals were against the promotion of this toxic art. But as the "industry" started to become structured under the deviant artists themselves -- all the joy of attacking "big business" left the field. And I suppose it was hard for anyone to criticize these "moguls of thuggery" even when they started to kill other. 

I'm NOT a fan of prohibiting art or content. But I applaud your efforts to spotlight the damage inflicted. Even when people TOLERATE the actions of others, it doesn't mean that they CONDONE those actions. That's what freedom and liberty are all about. 

Regardless, most Americans have a love affair with OTHER Black artists and musicians now. This "sub-culture" is not what identifies Black expression to most Americans. And a lot of artist lives are tragic stories. Jimmy Hendricks was not much different from Janice Joplin or Chris Cobain. And there are abusive "threads" of similar anti-social messaging that are (were) present in White Punk or Heavy Metal. 

Adolescents love to identify with deviant messaging. Until they are old enough to understand the consequences of promoting "people and community harming" to those who don't have the benefit of mentor ship and role models.


----------



## AveryJarhman

flacaltenn said:


> Regardless, most Americans have a love affair with OTHER Black artists and musicians now. This "sub-culture" is not what identifies Black expression to most Americans. And a lot of artist lives are tragic stories. Jimmy Hendricks was not much different from Janice Joplin or Chris Cobain. And there are abusive "threads" of similar anti-social messaging that are (were) present in White Punk or Heavy Metal.



Hello, flacaltenn. According to info gleaned from Wiki, Cobain and Hendrix, during a critical period of human/childhood development, experienced a potentially life scarring medical disease known as 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs).

Recently, 'Childhood Trauma' (#ACEs) victim-survivor Oprah Winfrey learned about and shared knowledge regarding America's easily PREVENTABLE, though potentially life scarring PUBLIC HEALTH CRISIS. Knowledge Oprah exuberantly declares is a "game changer."

*"Oprah Winfrey Dancing On Table Tops, Fixing The 'Hole In Your Soul'"*


Peace.


----------



## Lakhota

OldLady said:


> There is another way to look at this.  Popular music has been reflecting the culture, good and bad, for a long time.  Should it be banned for speaking about the bad?  I don't know.  I remember when Boston radio stations banned the Beatles.  And Louie Louie.  It didn't set back the teenagers much, but it made the adults feel better, I guess.



Yeah, and remember the Dixie Chicks.  Chicks rock!


----------



## Darkwind

flacaltenn said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I would love to contribute, but writing is hard enough without a lot of the ridicule that happens.  I usually come here to enjoy the writing, free of politics would be My preference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to me that social commentary and tales from affected members of a community are pretty valuable. Isn't that what NPR thrives on?  And they think they are artsy and avant garde..
Click to expand...

On a website that has dozens of forums for political commentary, a few that dealt with just plain storytelling would have been nice.  

As I said, I have a differing idea of what a writing forum should be about.


----------

